# Luxury Pet Rat Home from Petsmart - is it big enough?



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

it says it Measures 9" x 29" x 18.2"
and i have two full grown male rats.
would this be a big enough/suitable cage for them?


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes! I have 2 and have 2 males in one and 3 girls in the other. I love this cage. I am buying a third one this week. It is also on wheels and has 3 nice doors (2 on front & 1 on too). 

I did take out one of my ramps--the bottom one because it was just getting in the way. My rats love their cages. 

I just retuned my Petco Manor that I received today. It was seriously poorly constructed. 

You should be pleased with the size and quality and price of this cage! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

It needs to be said that the dimensions on the website are incorrect. I don't know the dimensions of the top of my head, but it is large enough for four rats. I have it and it worked well for my two boys, though I opted to replace it with a Martin's Cage because I disliked a few features of the cage. It's a great cage, though, so don't let me scare you away, haha. Just make sure you get a better water bottle than what comes with it... It's very poor quality and drips all the time.

JBlas, I took out the bottom ramp too! My boys rarely used it anyways.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is a picture of my box. Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Hopefully you can see the dimensions?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you guys :] the cage i have now is a HUGE bird cage, and the shelving and everything is just a pain. I would really love to just get rid of all my cage liners and just EVERYTHING so i can just wipe it all clean with lysol wipes when its time for cage cleaning. I'm assuming since everything is plastic that it's easy to clean? luckily my boys dont have a problem with chewing plastic, so i dont think they would the levels up


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

This cage is certainly easy to clean (I used it for awhile before upgrading), but the only problem is that the lab block dust has a habit of getting stuck in the texture of the plastic. A good scrub will get it out though. You'll need to wipe the shelves daily at least, but they can't kick poop out as easily due to the little ridge on the shelf. It is super easy to disinfect because it is all plastic. It is good for 2 or so rats, but if they are big, active boys like mine they might feel a bit cramped.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I spot clean mine with baby wipes daily. I have one boy who is a chewer, but he hasn't touched the shelves. I just cleaned mine out in the shower a bit ago (still need to get to the girls' cage after supper). I have not taken out 2 of the ledges because they were the most problematic for me when cleaning (they were always in the way and made it hard for me to get to the shelves to wipe them). I am about to wire up a big tube across the back of the cage so they can use this as a latter to the top shelf. I also have ropes, hammocks, hide-a-way pockets, and other things that I include. They seem to love it. I change stuff around all the time for them, but I also give them free time each day to run and play. The pan snaps off easily to clean. I use either an antibacterial dishsoap and hot water, a bleach & water solution, vinegar & water, or the cage cleaner made by Miracle Clean. I've not had problems. I especially love the rollers as I roll the cage over to my big chair and ottoman and they can come in and out as they please. 

Also, I used the cage calculators and it says it is ok for 2 and maybe 3 rats. Three females seem to fit fine. It will depend on the size of your males, I suppose. Since I now have 5 boys (3 are only 6 weeks old), I am considering putting two of the units together. With the huge opening/door on the top,It would easily remove and allow for stacking. I'd just want to have it set up in a way where no one would have a long fall.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

The 9" measurement should be about 27-28" - I think the dimensions on the site are for the box it comes in.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

hmm, thanks so much guys! someone is selling it on craigslist in my area for $60 and i really like the look of it, especially since my shelvings in my current cage are wire and i have to wash the shelf pads every time - its a nightmare lol


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

i had that cage for 3 girls and it worked fantastic. 
I took out the levels and ramps though, and customised our own ledges and used a bunch of rope perches on it.
They loved climbing around and just hanging out on the ledges. 
i had it for probably 2 years-ish.
I just got a critternation cage though.


----------



## deegaf (Dec 2, 2012)

I have this cage for my 3 rats and it leaves a lot of room for them to lounge in the different levels. I'm planning on taking the ramps out and replace them with funner things like ladders.

Pros: Easy to clean, Good and even construction, Doors in the right places, Deep plastic pan, 
Cons: Useless accessories. Non-coated metal wheel, flimsy thin hammock, leak water bottle, so-so food dish. The platforms could be more sturdy.


----------



## Freecia (Jan 24, 2013)

This is the cage I have one large male in. Personally, I feel it is too small. I've had two in before, I replaced it and just kept this cage for emergencies. I am getting rid of it soon. I hate that cage. Lol. I sound real snotty. Sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

